# 02 f350 transmission



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

So just got off the phone with my mechanic and bad news my 2002 F-350 dual rear wheel mason dump with the 7.3 diesel auto trans and just over 50,000 miles. It needs a fu**** transmission. I was plowing with it this past storm, I had been out for about 3 hours plowing about 10-12 in of wet heavy snow and was almost done with a large account when I noticed it was taking a second and hitting hard to shift from reverse to drive. So before you know it, it's slipping and struggling to push. The temp gauge was in the normal range. So I pull out of the account to get to a gas station about 300 yards up the street and as I coast in and go to give it a little to pull under the over hang NOTHING wouldn't move. So I had personally checked all fluids before the storm and all systems were good. I check the fluid level and the stick was bone dry. I go into the station and buy all the fluid they had, six quarts and put all 6 in and drove back to the account and the truck seemed fine. So I get back drop the plow push about 40 yards and it started slipping bad and almost hear a grinding type noise like the tranny is spinning but nothing is catching. So I stop put 4 more quarts in and attempt to drive it to my shop to park it. I get a 100 yards down the flat road and couldn't get over 8 freakin mph. So I left it in a parking lot at 4 am and got picked up by one if my other trucks. So I go back at 430 pm hoping it cooled off and was going to be ok. I start it back out of the Parkin spot and couldn't get it in drive. So I pour 2 GALLONS of ATF in it and get it to go in drive but it was still slipping when getting moving all on flat level ground. So I get it to my mechanic about 1/4 mile away. So I hear from him today and he says it was covered in fluid underneath. It most likely overheated itself and was dumping the fluid out he top. So he washed it down and got the fluid back to normal took it for a test drive and said it was slipping bad and needs a new tranny. So sorry for the long story but here are my questions. Is this common for a truck with only 50k that has been maintained and not used very hard to need a tranny ?? Also what am I looking at for cost for a durable rebuild ?? And finally anyone have any thoughts on this issue ???2


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think it's normal for a transmission that is hemorrhaging fluid to not hold up plowing snow


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

rebuild at a shop is about 2100 tpo 2600 think about a jasper rebuilt


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

If you go through the work and get it rebuilt I would add a bigger tranny cooler to the truck. I remeber reading an article in a diesel magazine about taking a cooler from a 6.0 and putting in. The article was geared more towards heavy pulling and the stock cooler not keeping up. I would assume 10'' of wet snow would be a lot of stress to. Cooler is always better. This is my 2 cents may want ot check and see what your mechanic says.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

beer bottle on the bench overhauls almost never hold up.the updates,parts and machine work required to properly reman a 4R100 or E4OD not to mention valve body machines and trans dyno testing is out of reach to the trany shops. all you need to know is what the warranty is. i bet you wont get more than 12 month 12000 miles from the local trany shop. jasper is 3 year 100000. spend the extra money and get it done once.I have overhauled automatics at my shop for 20 years with good luck but realized 8 years ago I wasnt serving myself or my customers as well as deserved. I only use jasper units and have had great luck.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Do you push in drive or pull down in First


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

January this year I had to rebuild my original one from a 2000 f350 - 150k miles. Got a pin hole in the line on a long trip and got too warm.

Almost 9 months later to the day, it got cooked again - tranny cooler plugged up. Ran a little warm, but not too high. Noticed in a parking lot that the cross member was dripping fluid. Lost reverse when it was hot also. Cooled it off and it backed up fine - still took it to the shop. Cooked completely, torque converter melted a little too, no paint on any internal parts were visible at all, but the ship uses some when they did the initial rebuild.

Warranty covered 6 months or 9000 miles. Under the 9000 miles, but over the 6 months.

Made a deal, they covered labour and fluids but I had to cover parts. Still to darned expensive.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

goel;1516770 said:


> January this year I had to rebuild my original one from a 2000 f350 - 150k miles. Got a pin hole in the line on a long trip and got too warm.
> 
> Almost 9 months later to the day, it got cooked again - tranny cooler plugged up. Ran a little warm, but not too high. Noticed in a parking lot that the cross member was dripping fluid. Lost reverse when it was hot also. Cooled it off and it backed up fine - still took it to the shop. Cooked completely, torque converter melted a little too, no paint on any internal parts were visible at all, but the ship uses some when they did the initial rebuild.
> 
> ...


There guy here rebuilds them He puts 3 yr warranty I had one redone and cost 2600 
It was on a 02 F350 and it went out again in third year So after it was fix 
We was in big lot so I thought I ride with one plow drivers and he was breaking 1 my rules He pushing snow in Drive + never turned the overdrive off
I found out long time ago on a Chevy must push in first not drive
Told him I ran that truck up 60,000 mile pushing snow with no problem as long push in first not drive

Plus Im done buying autos, manuals trucks all Im buying now


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Antlerart06;1516734 said:


> Do you push in drive or pull down in First


Drive, the size of the lots I do the tranny would be screeming if I left it in first


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

The local guy here has done three of rebuilds and about 10 other fords of friends and others in the area and I havent burnt one up yet- all he does is trans work. there are updates to make them stronger and also add a shift kit and better them oem torque converter. We also added the 6.0 trans coolers to the gas ford superdutys- The stock tranny coolers are way to small!


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

I feel your pain man my tranny let the forward disk plates go and had to send my truck in at 51300 miles


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

my 02 has 187,000 miles on it, and my 88 has 350,000 miles on the trans. and i plow in drive all the time. no problems at all. but i also get the transmission fluid and filter changed every 30,000 miles


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The Ambulance company I work for has been getting rebuilts from Ford. They have the same 3 year 100,000 mile warrenty. The unit I drive with a 6.0 PSD. Got one at 80,000 and it has 160,000 on the truck now. Shifts and drives like new.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

damian;1516729 said:


> beer bottle on the bench overhauls almost never hold up.the updates,parts and machine work required to properly reman a 4R100 or E4OD not to mention valve body machines and trans dyno testing is out of reach to the trany shops. all you need to know is what the warranty is. i bet you wont get more than 12 month 12000 miles from the local trany shop. jasper is 3 year 100000. spend the extra money and get it done once.I have overhauled automatics at my shop for 20 years with good luck but realized 8 years ago I wasnt serving myself or my customers as well as deserved. I only use jasper units and have had great luck.


Is there a local outlet for Jasper?


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont know your location but jasper is nationwide,google the number and call them.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

See if any local shops carry Certified Transmissions. Ask about the road ripper 3000.. Thats a trans that will hold up. I think they are $3500. Thats what we install at the shop. Pretty impressive trans.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Just wanted to give you an update the tranny was replaced, my mechanic had me go with an LMQ I believe was the name. I guess he had not had good luck lately with the Jasper's. I was told when he took it apart the failure was caused by the sump pump blowing its self apart causing a severe loss of fluid over heated and melted the **** out of it. Also the trans temp gauge on the dash never went above the normal operating range total cost was 3100 which also included a new neutral safety switch? Or something like that, what ever it was it made it a lot smother shifting into the gears. Thanks to all who offered there help


----------



## Dublin Plow (Sep 4, 2012)

As for plowing in (drive) or (1)...some ol yankee told me no matter how miserable it may be that you GOTTA plow in low range....

I follow this rule...How many others do?

I do not plow roadways...but plow a bunch..even my biggest accounts get done in low-range makes the truck a tractor, plows suffer that one..


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

high transfer case, 2 wheel drive with the hubs locked in case i need to pop in it 4 wheel, and trans in drive. 
average fuel use is 1 gallon per hour. 
180,000 miles on the trans in the 02, 350,000 miles on the trans in the 88, and 228,000 miles on the trans in the 79


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

tjctransport;1539156 said:


> high transfer case, 2 wheel drive with the hubs locked in case i need to pop in it 4 wheel, and trans in drive.
> average fuel use is 1 gallon per hour.
> 180,000 miles on the trans in the 02, 350,000 miles on the trans in the 88, and 228,000 miles on the trans in the 79


That's exactly how I do it


----------



## jtslawncare (Nov 29, 2008)

I bought a 99.5 powerstroke with 239k on orginial tranny. Uncle rebuilt it with bigger converter vavles n we put a 6.0 cooler n it. It has 260k pullin a teailer everyday gooseneck sometimes, and tanks for the farm. Not to mention truck pulls on weekend. Ex gfs took a **** at 195k same year. Hopefully new one works out for ya well


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

jtslawncare;1541947 said:


> I bought a 99.5 powerstroke with 239k on orginial tranny. Uncle rebuilt it with bigger converter vavles n we put a 6.0 cooler n it. It has 260k pullin a teailer everyday gooseneck sometimes, and tanks for the farm. Not to mention truck pulls on weekend. Ex gfs took a **** at 195k same year. Hopefully new one works out for ya well


i hope so 50,000 miles doesn't sit to well with me to have to replace the tranny


----------



## jtslawncare (Nov 29, 2008)

to me the tranny n the fords are like the 6.0 motors. There were good ones and bad ones. I didnt wanna take a chance when I was plowing snow so I went ahead and replaced it. I see bout an average of 200-250k on them before they go out atleast the ones that went out in my buddies trucks.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I only have 1 transmission went out by me was 2001 F350 it had 219,008. Story behind this was caused by computer that been "programmed" I found from junkyard cause I had bad computer. Drove with programmed computer it got me figure out why it pour black smoke so easy. Later tow 10K lb trailer up hills. 2000 miles later it blew up torque convertor and clutch disc's teeth striped on spines. Cost me $3000. NEVER WILL HAVE THEM REBUILT TRAN. I do myself after that.

Reason trans go out is how driver treat them. Leadfoot on gas hurt them, Not wait when shift R to D while moving, and not change fluid on time.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

A buddy knocked the tranny out of his 00 F250 with the 16" we got. Good guy price from Ford was $1680 something, $1000 core. 3year 50,000mile warranty. Not worth rebuilding for that priceThumbs Up


----------

